# Architect Recomendation



## lisab (22 Feb 2010)

Hi guys,

First post so sorry if I am breaking any rules here! I have been turned down for planning in Meath but would like to try again. Can anyone recommend an architect in Meath or the midlands area who has experience with dealing with MCC and a good success rate. Keen rates and the ability to sign off on a mortgage stage payments are also important,

Thanks


----------



## mf1 (22 Feb 2010)

Why were you turned down?

How do you know that a new person with "keen rates" will do any better?

mf


----------



## onq (22 Feb 2010)

Welcome Lisab

+1 what mf1 has asked you.

There are no magical solutions in Meath.

You have to work through the problems they wish you to address.

We have had a mixed success rate in Meath over the years, but no Permission or Fire Cert was "easy".

As a minimum you will need the full team for rural permissions, i.e. a competent architect/planner and structural/civil engineer


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent persons should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.
My best advice is that you should retain a competent building professional to advise you on these matters.


----------



## lisab (23 Feb 2010)

Hi

Thanks for replying to me much appreciated, I am not saying that keen rates are going to help me get permission I just dont want to be ripped off given the current climate. I have an unemployed husband and I am trying to press on with this process. The last person I used was adament they could sign off on my mortgage only to secure permission for two other family members extensions and lo and behold they had to hire someone else. This process cost me €2500.I suppose what I want is someone qualified to be straight with me from the get go its a time consuming emotional and expensive process.

I own the site and the house we had designed was approved but we failed on the percolation test something we knew we would and were prepared to put in a system to combat this, the enviromental department said that the site would flood in bad weather and thats why we were turned down, my father who is in plant hire and to say he was astonished by this is an understatement clearly the site would be filled in and raised to any height required by him.

Right now with my current situation and I suppose being realistic I would like to design a smaller house (previous application was for 3500sqft) but I would like to start the process again with a trustworththy respected architect with as much experience as possible simple as that.

Thanks again,


----------



## onq (24 Feb 2010)

Lisab,

Can I say that the first thing you need to do isn't necessarily to appoint an architect.

Might sound odd coming from me, but the first thing I did after receiving my appointment on a site in Donegal a while ago was advise the client to appoint a competent engineer.
We needed him to negotiate a workable solution for the drainage system with the Council.
Without the drain there was no chance of permission so those discussions got priority.

If there is a flood risk on this site you need to quantify sufficiently to devise a solution.
Again your engineer is best suited to carry out a limited flood risk review or assessment.
You'll need some sort of assessment to convince the Council of the site's suitability.
I understand that a full assessment can be costly, but this might not be asked for.

This is not a definitive assurance of success but its a road you'll need to do down.
I can PM you the name of the engineer we used if you like.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bertie (3 Mar 2010)

hi lisab,

its getting cheaper to build all the time now so starting again would prob only cost you a fraction of the original fee. infact most architects have started working off flat fees. This means that they have no incentive to inflate costs like they do when working off percentages. its possible to get your new house designed and through planning for about €2000 from a fully certified architect who can sign off for mortgages. Have a look at Diarmuid Kelly, hes from Drogheda but has an office in Dublin. A friend of mine in Drogheda used him for an extension couldn believe the price considering what others were charging and extension looked fine too. think diarmuidkellyarchitecture.com is his site! 
best of luck


----------



## onq (3 Mar 2010)

Bertie, we aer a little wary on AAM about people recommending people on their first few posts.

Can I request you to confirm what connection if any you have with Diarmuid Kelly?

Is this his website - [broken link removed]

Also where is his client list and list of completed projects?

TIA

ONQ.


----------

